# Beseler 23C II Enlarger Thoughts?



## vwbuskid

Hey everyone! I was wondering what your thoughts on this enlarger are? I am looking to purchase it, it comes with EL-Nikkor 75mm lens f4 - f22 & EL-Nikkor 50mm lens f2.8 - f16. I am completely new to film but fell in love within the last few weeks. I know this next question is super amateur but can this enlarger do both Color and B&W?

Thank-You for your help and I hope not to get picked on tooo much! lol


----------



## ann

Yes , but not color easily, unless it has a color head.  You can get a set of color filters that can be used in a similar manner as the filters for black and white. It is a very nice enlarger, however, if you think you would ever want to get into 4x5 work, it won't enlarge that size negative, However, it will do medium format and 35mm.  the 75 mm lens is ok, but it is a 4 element lens, you can find a lot of higher end lenses on ebay that aren't an arm and a leg. the 50 is a 6 element lens and unless these have fungus growing or a lot of scratches, they will be fine. 

Anything else come with this, and how much are they asking?

You want to be sure the bellows are tight, and the head moves easily up and down on the rails.  take a flashlight with you and in the dark take the light and shine it up into the negative stage with the bellows extended and you will see if there are any serious light leaks, a pen prick can be easily repaired.


----------



## christopher walrath

GET IT!


----------



## terri

It's a great enlarger, just heed Ann's advice up there and check it over carefully.    There are a million of these out there, so if this one falls short, keep looking!     If you don't mind its limitations (will only go up to medium format, etc) this is an enlarger that could serve you well for years.     I used this model in a community darkroom setting while taking classes, and found it easy to use.    

Good luck!


----------



## vwbuskid

Thank-you everyone, especially with help Ann gave me, I have decided to purchase this unit. I was also informed "it's a condenser head for B&W printing". Can the color filters still be used or is color thrown out completely?


----------



## ann

the condenser head is the normal head for this enlarger. You can still use color filters, and you will need black and white filters as well. I don't remember if those were in the list you sent me, but i would be surprised if it didn't.  If you need a set of either pm as i can help you out, as the school where i teach has extra's that can be had "cheap"


----------



## artmusicphotoman

Hi, folks. I'm new here. I was hoping someone could help me. I just picked up a BESELER enlarger 23 c series 11 from some hippie dude that said he had it since high school but gave up on it. It has no lamp or power chord. Is this something I can replace and get myself, or does it need to go to the salvage lot of enlargers, so to speak. XD


----------



## ann

lamp, do you meab bulb or condensor head?

if t is a bulb, look on ebay for a 211 or 212 enlarging bulb, a power cord should not be a big deal.  I don't remember exactly the wiring , but for some one who understands electrical wiring it should be an easy fix.


----------

